# Bergwerk Pfadfinder (?)



## petrus (22. August 2003)

Hallo Anthony 

Gibt´s denn eigentlich irgendwo Fotos von Eurem neuen Freerider  ? Das kleine pic in der Juni-Ausgabe der bike reicht ja nicht für die Träume bis zur finanziellen "alles ist wieder gut"-Phase nächstes Jahr  
Heissen tut er ja scheinbar Pfadfinder, oder  ?

Thx a lot im voraus


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. August 2003)

Der Pfandfinder ist kein Freerider, sondern ein Enduro.

Hier ist er zu sehen.

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=37007


Gebogenes Sitzrohr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnthonyXIV (2. September 2003)

@ petrus, 

unser neuer Pfadfinder soll die Lücke vom Faunus (120mm Federweg) zum Faunus FR (165mm Federweg) schließen.

Der Freerider ist hinten mit einer 160mm Steckachse zu fahren und hat extrem viel Potential in sich. Profis meinen, dass man alle Downhill Strecken in Deutschland mit diesem Freerider fahren kann.
Der Pfadfinder hat maximal 145mm Federweg (genaue Infos folgen) und ist bei uns entweder als Rahmen oder als komplettes Bike in Enduro Ausstattung zu bekommen.


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------

